# Interesting questions, any interesting answers?



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello! I have heard a few myths (and they aren't the usual). Does anyone know whether they are true, or what the answer is? 
1) Crowntail bettas usually have the shortest lifespan.
2) Female bettas live several months to a year longer than males.
3) Crowntail bettas are the most aggressive.
Now for the actual questions!
1) What betta species (tail type ) lives the longest? 
2) Do female bettas enjoy company?
3) Is it true that pet store bettas only live 2 years?
Someone please answer these, I'm very interested in the answers!


----------



## xBUBBLESx (Feb 7, 2011)

3) Crowntail bettas are the most aggressive.

I do have a crowntail and have observed his behaveour and i think that he's much more agressive than any other betta that ive ever seen except Demon (my besties betta crowntail as well he's crazy...)


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hmmmm. Cool, one confirmed! Someone try to answer one of the harder/wierder ones, pleeeease??  I'm especially interested in 1), 2) and the second 1).


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

1) Crowntail bettas usually have the shortest lifespan.- *I don't believe so... it just seems a bit off. :/ *
2) Female bettas live several months to a year longer than males. *Not in my experience. *
3) Crowntail bettas are the most aggressive. *Strongly disagree!! While all the CTs I've had were quite mean, I've found PKs are the meanest.*
Now for the actual questions!
1) What betta species (tail type ) lives the longest? *I honestly think it depends on the overall health of the betta itself. Stress is also a factor for short lives.*
2) Do female bettas enjoy company? *IMO, no bettas enjoy company.  No fishy company, anyway.*
3) Is it true that pet store bettas only live 2 years? *Heck no. My first betta lived 4-5 years. *


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Bummer, they were all shot down! Bang, bang, boom!  Hmmm... interesting! Bummer though, it'd be neat if girls had an average longer lifespan. Anyone else wanna have a go??


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

It's not "confirmed" that Crowntails are more aggressive. Mine is the LEAST aggressive of all of my Bettas!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hmmmmm... cool! What does your CT look like Sweeda?? Just curious, I love CTs.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Here he is. He never flares, either. He's a little scardey fish, too. He's so sweet.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awww, he's pretty! His fins look like they would be huge if he did flare, lil docile guy!  When I first got my VT, he never ever flared. Same with my HM at first. Now they both flare like nuts!!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I've had him for several months, and he only flares his gills a BIT once in a while. Usually if I stick my finger in the water.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Muuahahaha, ooooh, territorial huh?  He's pretty, how many rays does he have? Single or double or other? Sorry bout the questions, I like to know things about bettas.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> Hello! I have heard a few myths (and they aren't the usual). Does anyone know whether they are true, or what the answer is?
> 1) Crowntail bettas usually have the shortest lifespan. *Tail type is not indicative of life span.*
> 2) Female bettas live several months to a year longer than males. *I've never heard this but I doubt it's true.*
> 3) Crowntail bettas are the most aggressive. *Nope.*
> ...


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Single rays. He's nice and simple.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Coooool, he's pretty! (ooops, first I put cooook sweeda. )
Crack, Boom, shoot, shoot, pow!) Down and out again.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

The reason for the myth, Ct's are more aggressive is because them and Pk's have less finnage, making swimming easier, resulting in more agressive behavior before the get tired. I am not saying they all are mean, but the mean ones seem meaner.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oooooh, that makes sense! Thanks!  Interesting.


----------



## RiverStoneBetta (Feb 22, 2011)

My crowntails have actually been the most peaceful of my bettas. My veiltail, Boba is just a little ball of hate, flaring at anything that isn't me or doesn't have a can of food. Quinn's a crossray, and nowadays when he swims, it looks like he's carrying a full-sized cape. Quinn's almost 3 years old and shows no signs of aging, so I think the age myth is fully debunked. As a matter of fact, I agree that tail type has nothing to do with age, except maybe an extreme rosetail, because of their unstable genetics. 

And most bettas do prefer to be alone. Although I think they don't mind peaceful fish tankmates, like Cory cats. Quinn loves his school of Cories. He even herds them towards their wafers if he thinks they can't find them. He's turned into quite the little shepherd.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

@RiverStoneBetta, that sounds adorable!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Aw, that is one of the most adorable things I've ever heard! A betta, so concerned about his buddies finding their wafers, leads them to food and safety... so cute! Love you betta already, just because his personality is so cute and funny.


----------



## RiverStoneBetta (Feb 22, 2011)

I saved him from a college kid who plopped him in a vase. He's my favorite now, and the onethat truly got me into the hobby.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awww, well good for you!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

BettaLuver, I looked more closely at my CT, and he is actually a double ray.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oooooh, really?? COoooooOOL!  My CT is a double ray too, what a quinky dink!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

=D


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hahaha, well that's so cool! I love your bettas, I think my fave of yours is Glitter. Even though he tail bites (unless I'm confused or he stopped?) he's so pretty!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

He doesn't tail bite, that's Sequin, the guy in my Avatar.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Ooooh! Oopsies.  Well, I still think Glitter is super pretty!  And sequin is very pretty tooo!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

You are welcome!  Your bettas are so pretty! I was looking through some old threads, and you bought a Delta tail at Petco that turned out to be a HM, what happened to him?? He didn't die, did he?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

CTs are agressive because of the amount of webbing...less webbing more agression and faster speed.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

He didn't die, but I returned him. I couldn't get him to eat, no matter what. I regret the decision now, but I can't change it.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awww, I'm sorry!  I'm very lucky, all of my bettas love their pellets and freeze dried bloodworms.  So if your signature is up to date, you have 5 betta fishies?? Cool!  Lucky, too!  Sequin is your favorite, right?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes, I have 5! Sequin is my favorite, yes. I got him first, and he is just my baby. I love them all, but if I could only keep one, it would be him.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awww! Well he is certainly very pretty!  Hmmm... well, I can't decide who I like the most, Liberty or Luna. I got Liberty first, but Luna has the cutest face and the bestest personality! She swims through my fingers if I make a ring.  
Oooooh, here's a new question! *If a female betta is about 1.5" long, how old on average do you think it would be? Is it already full grown, or still kind of young?*


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Females usually only get to 2", but some stay small. I doubt she'll grow any more.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Aw! I gots me a lil baby tiny fishy! I'm tiny too, cool, we match!  Hehe. How old would you guess my girl is? Of course it's impossible to tell, but we can guess! And you're my buddy, so lets try! I got her at Petsmart last Tuesday. Her color/marbling is still changing a little bit. She is 1.5" from her mouth to the end of her caudal fin.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

She's probably only a few months old. Breeders usually ship to stores as soon as the fish are ready to sell.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awwww, so cute!  I have to say, the female bettas at Petsmart when I went were TINY, mine was the average size, but most were only 1" long! And I know my girl had been there at least a week, so she probably grew a lil bit. But cute, I own a baby girl!  I love the names you give your bettas, they amuse me and they are so creative!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you! I really love naming them. It's so fun!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I'll say! I just switched my new girls name AGAIN. Haha!  When I get my next betta (it'll be a while, no more unless one of mine passes on) I'm totally coming to you for ideas!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm honored that you'd consider letting me help you name your fish. But I hope nothing happens to your fish, and that you don't need my help for quite some time!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Amen to that!  Well, everyone is very healthy right now! Dumbo always has his fins spread maxxed out, the new girl (Luna) is super active and spunky, and "Harry Potter's" fins are brilliant! (aka Butterfly). Liberty is still healing, but he is definitely improving!  So I shouldn't need your help for a long while.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Or maybe somehow you'll talk your parents into letting you have more. You never know! lol


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL, I wish! But my hands are full with 3, and I'm still teaching my bro how to take care of his new guy.  I just loooove bettas though! They do have a personality, and IMO they are some of the prettiest fish in the world! Definitely the prettiest freshwater fish in the world.  I'm just a kid, so the more bettas I have the happier I'll be, but the more work I'll have to do!


----------



## RiverStoneBetta (Feb 22, 2011)

Personality factor is what got me hooked on bettas. Just having a fish that's happy to see you after a long day of college is nice. And I can't get past their "pouty" face. They look (and act) like little aquatic puppies.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Its also a myth that smaller fins equal less agression. Agression has nothing to do with tail type... It has more to do with lineage


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

RSB - I have always had bettas, ever since I was little. My first one's were kept in half gallon to 1 gallon bowls, and lived about a year each. I don't remember them that well, but my first one I think was a female red betta, and she loved swimming. ALL OF THE TIME. Hehe. Second one was a blue VT male, and he was so pretty! I remember him better. He would have lived way beyond 1 year, but I found him on the floor one day. I was so sad, because he was so much fun, he would always swim toward you wherever you were in the room. But, for some odd reason, my mom at first put him back in his jar, and he jerked back to life! But he really died that night, I think because he had fuzz in his lungs... 
(I'm not sure why I'm rambling on about THIS, but I've already started, I guess I'll keep going! )
Next betta was a white and blue/pink male VT betta named silky. He lived for 2 and a half years in a 1 gallon tank with an airstone and undergravel filter. He loooooved music! Or maybe he just liked watching me dance like crazy... anyway, when I put music on he'd get all excited and swim around a lot. 
Didn't have another betta for a few years, but last january I went into Petco, and a mislabled HM caught my eye. The betta itself was a delta, but he was labled HM, and I didn't know I was way overpaying... well, he came home and I got him a 1.5 gallon filtered aquarium. He only lasted 3 months though! Ich. Got some guppies. They lasted 2 weeks. Got another betta and kept him in the same tank that hadn't been cleaned properly (still didn't know...), and he died too. But I cleaned out the fridge in my mom's garage, and she said as a reward, I could get 1 more betta!  Since then, I've gotten 4 bettas, and the worst I've had to deal with is some fin rot and a badly torn fin. Yay, no deaths yet!  I love bettas because they are all so beautiful and unique, and no 2 are alike.  And personally, even though some bettas are so much more beautiful in finnage or color, sometimes the mutts or kind of boring bettas have the spunkiest and best personality!  Rant over. 

1f2f, I think that actually makes more sense!  Like, if finnage were really the big deal, then HM's could barely flare at all because it would take up so much energy.


----------



## RiverStoneBetta (Feb 22, 2011)

I only remember keeping one betta as a child. His name was Frost, he was a blue and white VT, and I managed to keep him alive for 2 years. (I won't say he thrived, because he was in a very dinky little bowl. I was a kid, and no one else knew better. =\) I didn't own any afte that until I rescued Quinn. After I got him, I started doing research on betta husbandry. Quinn when from a temporary jar, to a 1.5G for almost a year, then we divided a 10G. I bought Flynn to go into the other side. They were like that for a year and some change when I got Boba in his own 2.5 gallon. Then the Christmas Fiasco hit, and Flynn was transferred to the 1.5 gallon for a while. Quinn ended up with the whole 10G to himself, until I bought him a school of Cory Cats. Flynn then upgraded to a 5.5 for about 6 months. Then, I received a school of neon tetras and had no where to QT. I foolishly stuck them into the 5.5 with Flynn. Of course, they had columnaris, which wiped out the school and killed Flynn within 3 days. Now I have a clean, cycled tank on my nightstand with no one in it. Hopefully, I'm fixing that on Saturday. =]

The only problems I've had to deal with are chemical burns and ray curling from the Christmas Fiasco. And Boba is a tail-biter.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I couldn't type more on my phone so I'll expand on my post now.

So ok.. everyone says PK are more aggressive than HM right? But when you think about it PK are genetically closer to the original Betta splendens than HM are. The reasoning behind this is long fins are dominant over short fins so if a betta has short fins he has more short fin genetics in his background than he does long fin (and that is WAY over simplifying it). So original betta splendens were bred solely for aggression (see fighter plakats) so bettas more closely related genetically to short finned fighters would have more aggression.

However.. there are some PK that have been line bred and bred for color and fin for so long that they don't have that aggressiveness that is seen in other lines. An example is the yellow HMPK pair I had. They were both the mellowest fish I've ever owned (which is why I called them the mellow yellows).

So you can't say that "all pk are more aggressive because they have short fins" because that's just not true. It's like saying all HM can't swim because their fins are too heavy. My HM can swim just as energetically as my short fins... the only difference is they can't go as fast because they aren't designed aerodynamically the way PK are.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Aahhhh, I see now what you mean!  Don't worry, we alllll know how awful phone keyboards or touch screens are!  RSB, can't wait to see your new betta!


----------



## RiverStoneBetta (Feb 22, 2011)

I make almost all of my posts from my phone too, so I completely understand. What irritates me is autocorrect. With as many times as I post the word "betta," you'd think my phone would recognize it by now.


----------

